# Gelegenheit: Giant NRS Composite Carbon Fully Rahmen !!!



## pezzo (24. November 2007)

Hallo, versteigere hier bei ebay meinen topgepflegten NRS Composite Rahmen
hier klicken


----------



## pezzo (2. Dezember 2007)

noch 10 Stunden und 35 Minuten ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

